# Other Interests??



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

I see many of the same old's here my self included what other interests or social things do you all have other than your dogs.
For my self now that it's winter ice fishing will be filling some of my dog time I love teh walleye's
Summer is cars I got a vette I like ripping around with that I also go local car hang outs make a couple of trips to the track each year for a little drag racing used to street race some( plug your ears Jim Nash) now not so much.
Wife and I like to eat out alot and try different restaurants I love BBQ others and my own I like to cook.
Love teh TV got lots-o TV's and home audio got the basement set up nice for watching I quit chasing that "worse than dope" now happy and enjoy what I got.
That about it I guess


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Photography. I do the dog fotos, but also do portraits and landscape fotos.


----------



## Robin Van Hecke (Sep 7, 2009)

_I 'm in to motorcycles, have been many places on them and hope to continue doing that. Doing landscaping around my place and much more as long as it's outdoors._
_The internet of course..._


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

I have a company that refurbished and sells pinball machines.

Here: www.txpinball.com


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Motocross is a real passion of mine, but now that my knees are shot I do it a little less than I used to.
I shoot a lot.....I mean a whole lot! I will be traveling in 2010 with the national shooting team again.
I have two young boys now that are 2 and 3 years old. They are learning how ride motorcycles now and will hopefully be racing in another year or two so that will help me cope with not racing myself as much as I want to due to injuries.
I recently got a Polaris RZR, I really enjoy going into the mountains with the family on that thing!
I love to snow ski as well, but with the bad knees that is also hard on me now.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Adi Ibrahimbegovic said:


> I have a company that refurbished and sells pinball machines.
> 
> Here: http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/www.txpinball.com


Have I got a deal for you!!!!!!!!!! ha ha

I do woodworking. I like building drop leaf tables. I also like to do bookcases, pie safes etc. I also make turn pens on a lathe. Most out of exotic woods from South America and Africa. In the past few years I've also started rebuilding Cushman motor Scooters. I have an Eagle now and with luck, I'll be buying a Cushman Roadking in January.

DFrost


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

reading (fantasy) and photographing. We've an 11 mo old son and I'm 18 wks pregnant so that fills up al lot of time also :wink:


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

What kind of a deal you got? 

My woodworking skills are limited to repairing the pinball machine cabinets, if they need it. Other than that, no other interest in working with wood. I am envious of people that do woodworking, seems like a cool hobby.



David Frost said:


> Have I got a deal for you!!!!!!!!!! ha ha
> 
> I do woodworking. I like building drop leaf tables. I also like to do bookcases, pie safes etc. I also make turn pens on a lathe. Most out of exotic woods from South America and Africa. In the past few years I've also started rebuilding Cushman motor Scooters. I have an Eagle now and with luck, I'll be buying a Cushman Roadking in January.
> 
> DFrost


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Adi Ibrahimbegovic said:


> I have a company that refurbished and sells pinball machines.
> 
> Here: www.txpinball.com


 

That's very cool, I have come close to buying a KiSS and Playboy machine a few times but couldn't pull the trigger.

I like to Cook on the weekends, I am making a Bone in Ribeye Roast right now with 
Sauted Asparagus in Garlic, White Whine and Bacon bits, Twice Backed Potatos and a couple of 6 oz Lobster Tails. :-D


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Improving my crappy Spanish grammar. 

Looking at the huge variety of beautiful unique tropical landscaping plants available here. When I finally get the ambition to start construction on my new house, I will know exactly what plants I'm going to use inside and outside.


----------



## patrick ganley (Oct 6, 2009)

I enjoy Brasilian Jiu-Jitsu and MMA. I had the oppurtunity to train under the legendary Carlson Gracie before he passed. Now I train under Miguel Torres the former WEC bantamweight champ of the world. 
Don't get to roll as often as i'd like though, body doesn't heal up the way it used to. Maybe a little wd-40 on the old joints might help. The sport has let me meet many UFC fighters and train with them when they come to Miguels to train. It's a vey humbling experience to say the least but fun none the less !!
Now I just have my dog fight for me !! LOL
" I WILL ALWAYS BE YOURE LOYAL SOLDIER CARLSON "
RIP my old friend you are truly a legend.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm a weekend guitar warrior in a cover band. We play all sorts of stuff from reggae, country to heavy metal. 

I'm right into the gearhead side of it as well , and enjoy tweaking guitar rigs and wiring. I also like to collect and use old fuzz boxes for that hendrixy splat. I've help design a few guitars over the years too and come up with some super custom wiring switching for them. 

The last guitar I did was based around a design that was based on a beautiful bass guitar a Pedulla and since I was a child of the 80's with the spandex and hair, this one is a headless complete with a Monkey grip!


----------



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm very much into Martial Arts. I'll train Ninjutsu soon at a Genbukan Ninpo Bugei dojo! If anyone interested in Martial Arts, especially Ninjutsu I can only recommend Genbukan! Great technics all applicable for real life. Further I'm into movies. Many kinds of movies, Horror, Martial Arts, Thriller, Drama, etc. Music as well. Rock, Metal, J-Rock plus a little pop and electronic. Oh and I have a passion for SCRUBS!!! I've seen all seasons so many times I know the lines by heart but I still laugh at ever single joke! And last but not least - I'm HIGHLY addicted to COCA COLA and PIZZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

thats a sweet guitar! my brother is all about some metal guitar and has built one of his own.

I like to work (run my own business) shoot and build/rebuild guns, and cook alot

.I used to work in restaurants and find cooking much more fun and enjoyable on my own terms than with some other people on a line sweating it out on a friday dinner shift.

i like to rebuild and customize 1911s and am working on my second ground up build from a fitted frame/slide combo. also do alot of "building" on ARs...its really more like assembly with those as not a lot of metal work is required. 

one of my main hobbies iis building Japanese styled culinary knives. i have made over 65 so far and sold many to chefs and cooks at custom knife shows, on the internet, etc. i been playing with some laminated stainless damascus with a VG-10 core recnetly..its pretty cool steel.


----------



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

@chris: yeah at the japanese knives! I sympathize Japan in general.

Oh I totally forgot - TATTOOS! I'm working on getting fully tattooed. I have three stars on the left forearm yet, chinese kanji for my name (it's old. If I would get that tattoo today I would probably choose japanese katakana as it's a better way to write foreign names) on my right forearm, my dog on my left leg and my artist is currently working on my japanese lower leg sleeves!

And I'm constantly working on improving my English. I hope I do well.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Marina, what is that Garlic Mayonase dip called that people put on their French Fries there?

I miss that a lot!!!


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

@ marina: the first time i used a real Yanagiba (long single bevled knife used for slicing sushi) i was totally in love. i soon replaced all german knives from my kit with japanese ones. the combo of ergonomics in handle shape and super awesome steels and blade designs got the bug started. now its a full blown addiction.


----------



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

@Kyle: I have no idea actually.

@chris: yeah the knives are great but even greater is a katana!


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

I like to brew beer (haven't brewed a batch since my now two-year old daughter was born, but I have some Sour Ales aging that are almost done aging), enjoy drinking Belgian beers, especially Trappist Ales and Lambics and Delirium Tremens and La Chouffe, as well as German lagers and American IPAs. I also love Islay Scotch. It's the single best drink in the world. I play guitar (total hack, but it's a fun lifelong hobby). I shoot guns on occasion, but would like to do that with my dad a bit more. I also got into Judo and Boxing for a while until a shoulder injury; _really_ hoping to get back into it once my body cooperates.

-Cheers


----------



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

David, the best German beer is the one brewed in my city, Bremen. It's called Beck's!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Adi Ibrahimbegovic said:


> What kind of a deal you got?
> 
> My woodworking skills are limited to repairing the pinball machine cabinets, if they need it. Other than that, no other interest in working with wood. I am envious of people that do woodworking, seems like a cool hobby.


Ok, I misrepresented myself. I don't really have a deal. I do have an old pinball machine. It's a Williams soccer game. I figure the mid to late 60's. It only goes up to 9,999. ha ha. It lights up, but doesn't work. I don't have a clue how to fix it or what to do with it. I'd sell it or trade it, but I don't have a clue to it's value.

DFrost


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Marina Schmidt said:


> David, the best German beer is the one brewed in my city, Bremen. It's called Beck's!


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a little collection of knives and swords too, and always wanted to learn to forge. A friend here in Loveland has made lots of custom knives for athlete celebrities using their baseball bats for the handle, and stuff like that. I asked Bob Dill about a month ago if he could mentor me, but then found out I got the job transfer out of state.

I'm considering getting into welding and leatherwork again. Welding has been my father's passion all his life, and I could learn a lot from him. My mother's husband is a saddlemaker, and I'd like to learn more from him also. The town I'm moving to is about midway between both my parents, maybe an hour away from each.

I have so many interests, I wouldn't know where to begin. Then one day, dogs took me over nearly completely. I like big game hunting, primarily elk and deer. Archery and bowhunting (wilderness ninja!), leathercraft, wildlife photography and computer art, computer 3-d modeling and texturing, playing the xbox or computer games, watching historical/fantasy action thrillers, reading lots of biology/psychology nonfiction topics.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Doug and I like to just hang out....being terribly busy at work makes it hard for us to have any real "hobbies"....
I ride horses, chase cows (on horseback) and love to just take a horse and go out and ride the prairie and into the hills on the family ranch. 

Hunting is a passion of mine when I can find time to do it....ice fishing is great if there is enough schnapps...LOL 
I do work out and walk a lot....but the walks involve the dogs.....

I read quite a bit....beats TV....I like biographies of the people I admire, and true crime stuff.....but I will give any book a read.....lowers my stress levels I think....


----------



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

Geoff,
I knew about the guitar, but didn't need to know about the spandex!
Miss you guys at the club, hope to se you in the spring big guy!
Mike


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Which one? click here and pick yours: http://www.ipdb.org/search.pl?any=soccer&sortby=name&search=Search+Database&searchtype=quick

I only sell and refurbish late machines made in 1990s, that have all the bells and whitles, like ramps, magnets, toys, stereo sound, multiball, fancy crap ont hem. Those old machines, like somebody mentioned KISS (1978) and fromt he 60s and 70s are so boring like watching grass grow.

If yours is a Williams, made in 60s or 70s and needs soem work, its value is probably around 300$ maybe 400$.



David Frost said:


> Ok, I misrepresented myself. I don't really have a deal. I do have an old pinball machine. It's a Williams soccer game. I figure the mid to late 60's. It only goes up to 9,999. ha ha. It lights up, but doesn't work. I don't have a clue how to fix it or what to do with it. I'd sell it or trade it, but I don't have a clue to it's value.
> 
> DFrost


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I'll spend this winter like my past few , looking at my ice fishing and hockey gear and hearing all my friends tell stories about the fishing and snowmobile trips they went on . 

Some day I'm going to get back into hunting and fishing . I still have a lot of gear with the exception of my enclosed decoy trailer and bassboat I had to sell . 

I have mostly been having alot of fun with my kids . Hockey season now and I love watching my 12 your old play . The 2 younger girls are into soccer , volleyball , art and band and that's fun watching them getting better and better as they get older and having a lot of fun doing it .

As for my own activities , for now it's the same old same old , working on and off duty and working out . Might get a new tat though . Marina forget the knives post some pics of your tats . 

Mike like I told you before , you don't have to worry about me when it comes to that traffic stuff. You only have to worry if you do something where I can use my dog on you  .


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Adi Ibrahimbegovic said:


> Which one? click here and pick yours: http://www.ipdb.org/search.pl?any=soccer&sortby=name&search=Search+Database&searchtype=quick
> 
> I only sell and refurbish late machines made in 1990s, that have all the bells and whitles, like ramps, magnets, toys, stereo sound, multiball, fancy crap ont hem. Those old machines, like somebody mentioned KISS (1978) and fromt he 60s and 70s are so boring like watching grass grow.
> 
> If yours is a Williams, made in 60s or 70s and needs soem work, its value is probably around 300$ maybe 400$.


It's the one listed here.

http://www.ipdb.org/machine.cgi?id=2232

DFrost


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> I'll spend this winter like my past few , looking at my ice fishing and hockey gear and hearing all my friends tell stories about the fishing and snowmobile trips they went on .
> 
> Some day I'm going to get back into hunting and fishing . I still have a lot of gear with the exception of my enclosed decoy trailer and bassboat I had to sell .
> 
> ...


I only went out once last year and didn't run. I hit 50 I think I prolly should start acting a bit more like a adult.O
Make time for your self Jim


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

I see. I am not an expert on the machines older than 1990, too simplictic, shortageof machine specific parts, no money in it... 

Apples and oranges, but still fruit. 

Anything made after 1990, I most likely had it in stock at some point since I started this in 2001 or I owned it before, or still own it now.

If playfield is not worn (you don't see wood underneath the artwork) and backglass on the top is not peeling, I'd say 350$-400$ worth. Older machines are just not bringing much money these days, guys that played them "in their youth" and collect them are just not around much anymore.

Now, if you said you had 1992 Bally The Addams Family, then we are talking 3500$-4000$... for example.

Of course, there are always exceptions to the rules. Somebody mentioned KISS,whihc was made in 1978. I amsure 100% because of the theme, that game stillcommand a premium and "Kiss Army" peoplewith money spend about 2200$-2500$ for it.

I had one that a friend of mine brought over to my shop to sell it for him and I sold it for 2700$. I remember looking at it and being spoiled with machines with crapload of toys on the playfield I kinds went - ehh, that's boring as hell, no sound at all, 3pop bumpers, a coupleof drop targets, 2 flippers and 2 spinners - that's the game.

Oh,also I forgot to mention, besides pinball, both my wife and I are certified PADI scuba divers and have been kicking it around Carribeann as well.

Plus, I am kind of pretty damn good around the grill and a BBQ pit.



David Frost said:


> It's the one listed here.
> 
> http://www.ipdb.org/machine.cgi?id=2232
> 
> DFrost


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Well now, I don't like to brag ------ but ---- I know my way around the grill as well. I'm old school. Won't use gas, I prefer mequite, but since I've moved from Texas, I use more charcoal with mesquite chunks instead of pure mesquite. I used to have a never ending supply of it. ha ha. The dog school at Lackland is on a few hundred thousand acres of pin oak, sage and mesquite. 

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Aside from dogs all my life my ADHD keeps me bouncing. I regularly do woodworking, gardening and cars. I'm redoing an 87 Caprice wagon now. Started out to be a dog car but my 60s-70s habits have come back. Car customizing, van painting. First warm weather and the wagon gets 89 Caddy tail lights in the C pillars. 
In the past I've done oil painting, sculpting, mold making, model builiding, martial arts, kick boxing, carpentry, electrical work, plumbing, yadda, yadda.
I've never figured out what I want to do when I grow up.......course I don't ever plan on doing that.=P~=P~=P~\\/


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Well now, I don't like to brag ------ but ---- I know my way around the grill as well. I'm old school. Won't use gas, I prefer mequite, but since I've moved from Texas, I use more charcoal with mesquite chunks instead of pure mesquite. I used to have a never ending supply of it. ha ha. The dog school at Lackland is on a few hundred thousand acres of pin oak, sage and mesquite.
> 
> DFrost


I like oak, hickory with charcoal on the Weber yummy yummy
I have recently started wood roasting steaks ,chops, hamburgers you name it in my fire place I have this grill basket thing that I put the meat in it clamps together and I have added a extencion pole to it so I can sit in my Barcalounger comfortably watching tv grilling :mrgreen: man0man what a tasty way to prepare meat. I have also made king crab legs this way =P~=P~=P~


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Man I'm hungry now . I think I may have found a new hobby I can pull off .


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> I like oak, hickory with charcoal on the Weber yummy yummy
> I have recently started wood roasting steaks ,chops, hamburgers you name it in my fire place I have this grill basket thing that I put the meat in it clamps together and I have added a extencion pole to it so I can sit in my Barcalounger comfortably watching tv grilling :mrgreen: man0man what a tasty way to prepare meat. I have also made king crab legs this way =P~=P~=P~


I LOVE to eat BBQ but I figure if the good Lord wanted me eating out of a fire pit, I'd still be living in a cave. 
Truth is I just can't sit there and watch it cook. Like watching water boil. :lol:


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I go to AA meetings and pick up chicks... You think they are nuts when they are drinking! Take the booze away and holy shit. Just kidding...

I have 2 boys. One is turning 4 soon, so I am trying to expose him to art, music, sports...reading, math...Just trying to give him a taste of what is out there. THen whatever interests him. I try to provide access to that stuff. Right now he is really into Boxing, believe that or not. So we go to the Gym and watch. Let him hit the bag, run around the ring. that kind of thing. 

The other is only one and a half, so were working on his speech, numbers, indentifying who everyone is, his body parts, How to match things, That kind of thing. 

My wife develops athletetic training programs and functional style fitness programs for a living. I also am a certified personal trainer. I am more a monkey in this department. My wife is the brains. So we workout a bit. We go over a lot programs and try them. 

I love Martial Sports. So, I watch MMA, Boxing that kind of thing. Football is cool too. Green bay fan, so Sundays are Sacred....if you step in front of my T.V. I most likely will throw something at you. 

I play guitar... I suck....But I like it. 

And because of the nature of my Job, I like things that have to do with Survival, Rescue and prehospital care. So, I do a fair amount of research on that sort of thing. And in research I mean watch shows, like Deadliest Catch, and Survior Man.

I like to grill and barbque....and for those that do not know. There is a difference. and also for those that do not know, probably do not care if there is a difference.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

HUGE difference, like Malinois and GSD difference...

Yes, mesquite wood. Gives any meat that good, ole smoky flavor, best goes with brisket, pretty good with chicken, not good for fish, excellent with tenderloin.

My best "discovery" a few years ago was reading some dude's book and he thought it was a great idea to make a pizza in a pit.

What the hell, sounds good to me! I got flour, sugar, water, salt, yeast, made a batch of dough, fired up a grill...

Oiled the grates like all hell, so the dough won't stick, made the pizza shape and tossed it on it.

2 minutes on one side, flip it, take it off the grill. Put your crap on it, sliced tomatos, mozzarela, pepperoni, some spices, green olives, put it back on the grill, close the lid. get grill marks on the bottom, cheese bubbling and pizza burning just a "hair" on the bottom giving the grill marks and smoky, crunchy bites. Take off the grill, slice it serve immediately.

Best damn pizza outside of Italy I have ever had.





James Downey said:


> I like to grill and barbque....and for those that do not know. There is a difference. and also for those that do not know, probably do not care if there is a difference.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I like to play soccer.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Before I fell into training dogs, I used to love tuning EFI on turbo'd cars, fabrication, and wrenching. Ive kind of put it on the back burner for now as I only have enough time and money for one hobby at a time.

My dream is to one day build a early 60's Nova and a rock crawling buggy. In the spring I also want to start building stainless steel furniture (its a little bit more affordable hobby next to building cars).

This was my very first project that really inspired me to build build build.

Yes, its an import.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00JTXrND3-0


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I have A LOT of hobbies - but the most unique/interesting one is dissecting dead creatures, cleaning and articulating skeletons. SO much to learn!!


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Kind of creepy.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Daryl Ehret said:


> Kind of creepy.


Nah... but interesting! Comparing the skeletal anatomy is fascinating. I'm working on a mole right now and have that fetal axis fawn that should be ready by spring. 8-[


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Ah Meng I hate getting paired up with imports. Your car is amazing and it' amazing what you can get out of those cars.
I'm on the 11sec.door step I'll have to dig deep into my pockets to make it I'll have to dismantle and reconfigure a perfect motor some minor suspension work and give up some street manners.
Vetts ain't the best drag cars I can still run with a new Z06 on the twisters I'm staying with what I have till I bust something.
Thanks for the clip though I'm ass deep in snow it is a little breath of summer nice car and nice work!!!!!


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> I see many of the same old's here my self included what other interests or social things do you all have other than your dogs.
> For my self now that it's winter ice fishing will be filling some of my dog time I love teh walleye's
> Summer is cars I got a vette I like ripping around with that I also go local car hang outs make a couple of trips to the track each year for a little drag racing used to street race some( plug your ears Jim Nash) now not so much.
> Wife and I like to eat out alot and try different restaurants I love BBQ others and my own I like to cook.
> ...


both of my children are involved in sports, it seems if I don't have a leash, scooper, or a water hose, I am either at Karate, basketball, or gymnastics. The good thing about basketball, is that its at my local YMCA, and I can go get in a work out as well. I enjoy bow hunting, MMA, and ATV riding.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Other then dogs I do weight lifting, MMA, BJJ.
I also do graphic design. I have been working with difrent types of grapic design about 10 years ore so. 
Logos, Webpages, Illustrations, 3d Stuff.

3d stuff









Logos


















Webdesign









Print and logos








http://www.lunafix.com/images/TopBildWeb.jpg


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Mike Di Rago said:


> Geoff,
> I knew about the guitar, but didn't need to know about the spandex!
> Miss you guys at the club, hope to se you in the spring big guy!
> Mike


Yeah those spandex days are long gone! The spandex would be stretched pretty thin nowadays! :lol: Still like to rock out on the ol' gitfiddle though.

Yeah we will see you hopefully sooner than later. Sasha was bred a few weeks ago so we are waiting to see if the breeding took. I'm now treating her like she is knocked up so there is no bite work or jumping now. 

I am working hard on building a club here but I'll still will go and train with you guys from time to time. Hopefully you guys can come here too in the spring.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Meng Xiong said:


> Before I fell into training dogs, I used to love tuning EFI on turbo'd cars, fabrication, and wrenching. Ive kind of put it on the back burner for now as I only have enough time and money for one hobby at a time.
> 
> This was my very first project that really inspired me to build build build.
> 
> ...


Nice video Meng nice to see you spank that Chevy lump! I was into the big as your head turbo thang as well. 

It all started off when a co-worker and I won a small amount of money in a national lottery. I was 21 and with that 21 year old mentality and got into the whole road racing scene instead of investing it. :-\" 

So I did a few of those open wheel car Jim Russell and Richard Spenard racing courses http://www.jimrussell.com/ then ran the Jim Russell rent a car series. With rented F2000s. I had a riot, raced against guys that went on to Indy lights and other pro racing series. But unfortunately since it was a small amount we had won in the lottery the money dried up and I couldn't continue. What the heck I had fun and who can say that they actually raced Formula cars! 

Owned a driver built tuned and raced a N/A first gen MR2 with a Haltech unit with individual throttle bodies it was at about 175-180 at the flywheel. I did autocrossing and time trials at road race circuits with that car for 5 years. Had a great time with that as well. It sounded like a Superbike with the indv TB, 12.5-1 compression, header and pipe. WHHHHHAAAAAAA 9000 rpm.. shift ..WHHHHHAAAAAAA 9000rpm .. shift ..WHHHHHAAAAAAA 9000rpm.. you know it baby! 

Then I got into Turbo Supras and then into the VW 1.8T my last car was a MK2 GTi with a 1.8T Conversion sparked up by a DTA blowing through a GT28RS 'disco potato' 360whp in a 2300 lb car.

I miss the sound of blowoff valves, burnt tires, smoking clutches, and having your body mashed back into seat from the g-forces of the power and handling. But I sure don't miss the expense. 

My high performance Malinois is much much cheaper!


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

My other passion/obsession is still water fly fishing, fly tying and dreaming of trout.:lol:


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Here's another one of my obsessions, more later>


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I like to play soccer.


 
AHH The shutzhund of human sports. The biggest game in town, but totally gay compared to football.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

David Frost said:


> Have I got a deal for you!!!!!!!!!! ha ha
> 
> I do woodworking. I like building drop leaf tables. I also like to do bookcases, pie safes etc. I also make turn pens on a lathe. Most out of exotic woods from South America and Africa. In the past few years I've also started rebuilding Cushman motor Scooters. I have an Eagle now and with luck, I'll be buying a Cushman Roadking in January.
> 
> DFrost


 
Ohhh.... could you make custom nightsticks David???

As for me.... I have verry little free time between work, dogs, and more work. I do enjoy shooting and unfortunatly cleaning my small collection of 1911's... I lift weights.. run.. and love playing ice hockey but my hip has been bothering me lately and last few times I played it put me down for a day after. Getting old sucks.


----------



## Timothy Robinson (May 15, 2009)

Marina Schmidt said:


> I'm very much into Martial Arts. I'll train Ninjutsu soon at a Genbukan Ninpo Bugei dojo! If anyone interested in Martial Arts, especially Ninjutsu I can only recommend Genbukan! Great technics all applicable for real life.


 Interesting. I started studying in the Bujinkan back n the late 80's. I've gone to a few Tanemura-san's seminars and trained with a Genbukan group in the early 90's but went back to the Bujinkan. Same art, different perspectives...


Marina Schmidt said:


> I'm HIGHLY addicted to PIZZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!


yeah, although they don't have real pizza here in Minnesota.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: 

I do woodworking. I like building drop leaf tables. I also like to do bookcases, pie safes etc. I also make turn pens on a lathe.

That is something that I wish I was good at. Just not my thing, I have tried a lot of times. Maybe when I am older I will give it a try again. My shit is always crooked somehow. My friends just shake their heads.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Other than the dogs I like biking and this time of year, snowshoeing. I have recently blown the dust off of the cross country skis I haven't used in 20 yrs in an effort to teach myself to skijor with the dogs this year(progress is slooow...).
I sew for a living(dog stuff) but as I also like fooling around with any other type of sewing from clothes to horseblankets to sewing leather handbags and etc. I like building the stuff for the dogs from doghouses to the dogboxes on the truck - certainly not at the level you would call wordworking but fun and usefull none the less. I like perrenial gardening also and any other type of general time-wasting activity you can do outdoors.

all this cooking talk makes me hungry but kind of envious as I am a pretty plain cook....


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Meng- When you make it down here this year, I'll have to show you my little brother's rock crawling Toyota. 

I personally LOVE wrenching on things, anything really. I have a 66' Ford Falcon that my dad, grandpa and I rebuilt when I was younger, it was my first car, I recently put a tune up in it and still need to set the points. I'm hoping to go electronic distributor this year but IDK yet. I'm also hoping to fix her this year, she was hit a couple times, dumbass people, and I need to do some body work to her and then throw a new coat of paint down on her(well, my dad needs to do that for me! lol) Since she costs a lot of money, I don't do as much with her as I'd like to. 

I ride horses with my best friend quite a bit. I love hunting and fishing as well as hiking. This winter, we're gonna polish the OB on the dog and get ready for a spring BH though. 

Courtney


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I have a flock of little Call Ducks, I guess they are my "other" hobby.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote:
> 
> I do woodworking. I like building drop leaf tables. I also like to do bookcases, pie safes etc. I also make turn pens on a lathe.
> 
> That is something that I wish I was good at. Just not my thing, I have tried a lot of times. Maybe when I am older I will give it a try again. My shit is always crooked somehow. My friends just shake their heads.


My dad said I inherited my woodworking ability from my great grandfather. I don't know how he figures that. I'm not all that good. I just enjoy doing it. I like lathe work. I can do what they call spindle and face plate work. Basically that would be like table legs ball bats, bowls and platters etc. What I really want to do is hollow vessel turning, ie vases etc. I don't have the touch for that but I do keep trying. What I don't have is a gift of design. I have to see something before I can build it. I'm envious of people with design talent. It's taken me several years, but I've finally collected nearly a complete wood shop to include; lathe, bandsaw, table saw, miter saw, radial arm saw, drill press, power mortice chisel, disk/belt sander, planer, 24 inch belt surface sander and the assorted power and hand tools. I can use all them at least at the novice level. 

DFrost


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Have you ever made a bowl out of spruce or birch burl?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Have you ever made a bowl out of spruce or birch burl?


Yes to both. I also like burls to make pens with. It finishes really pretty. burls can be tough to work with. Sharp tools and easy goes it. ha ha. I did a bunch of pens for people to give as Christmas presents. Two woods I get the most requests for are a wood called Thaya burl, from Thailand and Olive wood from Bethleham. I can also stablilize buckeye burl. 

DFrost


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

They're pretty plentiful up here. I know of a few people in the sticks who mess around with wood but none who have tried working the burls. Thuya is pretty intense whereas Olive is really lovely to look at. I think wood has an emotional quality to it much (for me anyway) like art does for some people.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Does AK have walnut and cherry or is the season too short for them. I really like working in both. My favorite domestic woods. Oak is plentiful here as is cedar. The best cherry and walnut come from PA for some reason, but other states do have good stuff. TN has a lot of oak, walnut and butter nut. I found some reclaimed chestnut the other day, but the price was out of reach for me. I used reclaimed sassafrass wood from a 75 year old barn to make our dining room table and matching buffet table. The wood was cut from the farm next to me nearly 100 years ago and cut on site with a steam powered saw mill. (According to the oldtimers around here) When the barn was torn down, I was first in line to salvage wood. YOu just never know what kind you are going to get. This happened to be sassafrass. It was all about 1 1/4 inch thick. 

DFrost


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Matthew Grubb said:


> Ohhh.... could you make custom nightsticks David???
> 
> . Getting old sucks.


Yes sir, I can. I have made a few out of different woods. In addition to the standard oak, hickory and cherry, I've also done mahogony, coco bolo and lignum vitea. I could also do some laminates of different woods.

DFrost


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

David Frost said:


> Does AK have walnut and cherry or is the season too short for them.
> 
> I used reclaimed sassafrass wood from a 75 year old barn to make our dining room table and matching buffet table. The wood was cut from the farm next to me nearly 100 years ago and cut on site with a steam powered saw mill. (According to the oldtimers around here) When the barn was torn down, I was first in line to salvage wood. YOu just never know what kind you are going to get. This happened to be sassafrass. It was all about 1 1/4 inch thick.
> 
> DFrost


Unfortunately not, the season is too short. I believe we have a mixture primarily of spruce, birch, aspen, and cottonwood. At least in this part of the state anyway. That of course, doesn't count the scrub brush/diamond willow. Sounds like you got yourself a very nice find in the sassafrass. We have a lot of sunk wood and piles along the riverbanks, some of which contains burls. I have always been curious about the wood and wanted to cut into some of it, especially the stuff that's been trapped in log jams.

I have an old depression era table I brought up from WI. It's got about 7 layers of paint most of which is probably lead based. One of the pieces is really pretty, I really don't know about the other pieces but if you've seen one of these tables before you'd know why it's a little bit interesting. The top isn't of one solid piece but instead in strips of salvaged material. I think if it were refinished it might be quite beautiful. The leafs are solid, I presume they are of oak. Someday I will have to find out but am not all that interested in messing with it considering all the paint.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I thought as much re; the walnut etc. The wood from the log jams would be ideal, and pricey in the lower 48 to us wood workers. I bought one square foot of this wood http://www.ancientwood.com/ It is "mined" in New Zealand. The wood finishes like nothing I've ever seen. very unusual. One board foot cost me like 50 bucks, and it was just small pieces. I have some red oak I salvaged from a barn. Some of the boards are nearly 30 inches wide. YOu just don't see that type of wood any more. I built a drop leaf table from curly maple fall offs and rejects from Gibson guitar company. It was what is normally used to make the necks etc, of guitars. I used to be able to acquire a pickup load about once a year, but they stopped giving away the stuff. I don't know what they do with it now. 

DFrost


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I had forgotten about that wood until you mentioned it. I remember seeing it on a special program about water logging and the like and I was amused by the story. Its really quite remarkable, if you think about it (not just the wood). Course then my mind briefly shifted S&S Logging and the cluster that operation is (not sure if you've seen them on Ax Men). Probably one of the best laughs I had in a long time was watching them last spring. Unfortunately, I had pneumonia at the time and nearly passed out after laughing so hard at them. 

Anyway, I think the sunk wood here, particularly the stuff buried in the banks, might be real interesting especially after having some of that glacial silt rolling around it for a while. 

The first time I heard about this wood was when I heard about the logs they were pulling up from Lake Superior. Like you said, it's not just the fact that the wood has been in water or below ground for so long but more about the fact that you just don't see wood like that anymore. It's really special.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> I had forgotten about that wood until you mentioned it. I remember seeing it on a special program about water logging and the like and I was amused by the story. Its really quite remarkable, if you think about it (not just the wood). Course then my mind briefly shifted S&S Logging and the cluster that operation is (not sure if you've seen them on Ax Men). Probably one of the best laughs I had in a long time was watching them last spring. Unfortunately, I had pneumonia at the time and nearly passed out after laughing so hard at them.
> 
> Anyway, I think the sunk wood here, particularly the stuff buried in the banks, might be real interesting especially after having some of that glacial silt rolling around it for a while.
> 
> The first time I heard about this wood was when I heard about the logs they were pulling up from Lake Superior. Like you said, it's not just the fact that the wood has been in water or below ground for so long but more about the fact that you just don't see wood like that anymore. It's really special.


I do watch Ax men as well as Ice Road Trucker and a couple of other shows like that. My wife and I laugh about S and S pretty hard. When I retired from the military, my father wanted me to go to work for him. He had a very successful landscaping operation. My wife does landscape design and works at a country club as their gardner. I asked my dad if he was going to retire or continue working. He said he would continue working. I declined. The reason, well if you watch S & S Logging, you'll understand how were were together, ha ha. I knew, that no matter how old I was, I'd never do it right, or as good as he did. ha ha. He's 88, still works 5 days a week doing the same thing. Not nearly as hard of course, and most of it on a tractor now, but he is still out there working. 

Great show. Wish I could get a few of those slabs of lumber. I have 250 feet of walnut in my basement. It's been drying for the past 4 to 5 years. I think it's going to be a Grandfather clock. I've always wanted to build one.

DFrost


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Ha ha, I know exactly what you mean. If you ever get bored with your projects and want me to send you a burl or cut into some of that banked wood and check it out, let me know.

I bet your clock will turn out real nice. I also hope you put up a picture when you get it finished.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Send some burl, I'll make you a quality writing instrument. well actually it will be a pen. Do you write with a fountain pen or prefer roller ball or ball point? ha ha. 

DFrost


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I'll send you a PM to see what you are interested in.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I thought as much re; the walnut etc. The wood from the log jams would be ideal, and pricey in the lower 48 to us wood workers. I bought one square foot of this wood http://www.ancientwood.com/ It is "mined" in New Zealand. The wood finishes like nothing I've ever seen. very unusual. One board foot cost me like 50 bucks, and it was just small pieces. I have some red oak I salvaged from a barn. Some of the boards are nearly 30 inches wide. YOu just don't see that type of wood any more. I built a drop leaf table from curly maple fall offs and rejects from Gibson guitar company. It was what is normally used to make the necks etc, of guitars. I used to be able to acquire a pickup load about once a year, but they stopped giving away the stuff. I don't know what they do with it now.
> 
> DFrost


I saw a program (maybe Discovery) about that wood. Amazing how it's buried pretty darn near the surface in old peat. It has to be cut into sections in order to haul it out on trucks. The trees must have been huge. 
Are you sure the oak salvaged from the barn is red oak and not white? Red oak will rot as fast as white pine with very little exposure to the elements. 
Old barns sometimes have Chestnut which looks similar to the oaks in grain.


----------



## Danielle Wagner (Dec 6, 2009)

Does anyone snowmachine here? It is so much fun! :smile: It is really fun in the mountains, I don't like riding on the trails, I mean it is soo boring following a flat trail. 

I also ride horses in jumping and dressage, although I do like to trail ride, there are definitely alot of interesting animals that come our way. :smile:

Mushing is probably a close second to horse riding, it is really fun to just go out with 6 or 7 and dogs and go 5-10 miles. The ones I mush are sprinters so we don't go as far. :smile:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Danielle Wagner said:


> Does anyone snowmachine here?


Yes, but it unfortunately lost its appeal a bit for us when my brother in law and a friend were killed in an avalanche in Feb of 2008. :sad:


----------



## Danielle Wagner (Dec 6, 2009)

Wait.... was that Widowmaker's Peak??


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Danielle Wagner said:


> Wait.... was that Widowmaker's Peak??


Yes, it was.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Yes, but it unfortunately lost its appeal a bit for us when my brother in law and a friend were killed in an avalanche in Feb of 2008. :sad:


Use to, until I moved to boring SC, LOL. Use to love it, now really missing it especially with some record snow falls in NY. Also friends calling and rubbing it in doesn't help matters.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Danielle Wagner said:


> Does anyone snowmachine here? It is so much fun! :smile: It is really fun in the mountains, I don't like riding on the trails, I mean it is soo boring following a flat trail.
> 
> I also ride horses in jumping and dressage, although I do like to trail ride, there are definitely alot of interesting animals that come our way. :smile:
> 
> Mushing is probably a close second to horse riding, it is really fun to just go out with 6 or 7 and dogs and go 5-10 miles. The ones I mush are sprinters so we don't go as far. :smile:


 
Danielle, where you from? I miss snowmobiling and mushing!!! From Northern Maine and now in sunny NC, maybe an inch a year if that...


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Use to be a big time snow lover in NY ( skiing in the northeast and snow mobiling ) good times. In the summer we would go off shore fishing all the time. Now living in SC don't do much of anything but travel for business, usually by myself which sucks even more leaving my 3 year old boy and wife, gotta do what you gotta do for paying bills right. Now I and the family do alot of hiking in the mountains and alot of day trips with my son. Once in a blue, blue moon I try to sneak to the coast which is 3.5 hours away to get some fishing in ( surf casting / no boat no more  ). Also got heavy into shooting with a few excellent marksman. Honestly still trying to figure out what people do for fun in the carolinas other than dogs and hunt.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> Danielle, where you from? I miss snowmobiling and mushing!!! From Northern Maine and now in sunny NC, maybe an inch a year if that...


At least you see the color white dude.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> Use to be a big time snow lover in NY ( skiing in the northeast and snow mobiling ) good times. In the summer we would go off shore fishing all the time. Now living in SC don't do much of anything but travel for business, usually by myself which sucks even more leaving my 3 year old boy and wife, gotta do what you gotta do for paying bills right. Now I and the family do alot of hiking in the mountains and alot of day trips with my son. Once in a blue, blue moon I try to sneak to the coast which is 3.5 hours away to get some fishing in ( surf casting / no boat no more  ). Also got heavy into shooting with a few excellent marksman. Honestly still trying to figure out what people do for fun in the carolinas other than dogs and hunt.


Brew beer!!!! Make Moonshine! Did someone say cockfight? Just kidding....


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> Brew beer!!!! Make Moonshine! Did someone say cockfight? Just kidding....


Beer and moonshine would be interesting to do from scratch. Cock fighting I think I will just cut my own throat and save myself the misery. LOL, Thanks for the tips there fella. You are a regular riot act pal.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> Beer and moonshine would be interesting to do from scratch. Cock fighting I think I will just cut my own throat and save myself the misery. LOL, Thanks for the tips there fella. You are a regular riot act pal.


Actually the great state of Tennessee has the best makers of Moonshine, especially the infamous "Apple Pie" Moonshine.......just got my first tasting/supply. Taste just like a liquid old school McDonalds Apple Pie....scary how sweet and good it is at 190 proof!:twisted:


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> Actually the great state of Tennessee has the best makers of Moonshine, especially the infamous "Apple Pie" Moonshine.......just got my first tasting/supply. Taste just like a liquid old school McDonalds Apple Pie....scary how sweet and good it is at 190 proof!:twisted:


you might as well just drink liquid acid or myth dude.=P~


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Did I hear someone mention cockfighting and moonshine?=P~

Oh that hooch was gooood!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Did I hear someone mention cockfighting and moonshine.=P~


 
What's up Lee, yeah!! LOL


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jody Butler said:


> Brew beer!!!! Make Moonshine! Did someone say cockfight? Just kidding....


 
Moonshine, there's a memory :lol:

Wifes family is from the Ukraine, once at Christmas there I poured myself a glass of whiskey and there was no mix in the fridge but there was a 2L bottle of 7up on the counter...filled er up and had a big shot.

They called it Humbrew, my eyes felt like they were bleeding and I think I saw Jimmy Hoffa playing cards at the kitchen table.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> Actually the great state of Tennessee has the best makers of Moonshine, especially the infamous "Apple Pie" Moonshine.......just got my first tasting/supply. Taste just like a liquid old school McDonalds Apple Pie....scary how sweet and good it is at 190 proof!:twisted:


hey how bout sending some up here. I haven't had moonshine since I lived in NC 10 yrs ago, and it tasted nothing like apple pie.[-( It would go down nice on a cold snowy night=P~. Don't be greedy:wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> hey how bout sending some up here. I haven't had moonshine since I lived in NC 10 yrs ago, and it tasted nothing like apple pie.[-( It would go down nice on a cold snowy night=P~. Don't be greedy:wink:


16oz Mason Jar for you next time I see ya....oh yeah, only Moonshine that goes down like kool aid....actually real scary as you can drink and it will knock you down....


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jody Butler said:


> Actually the great state of Tennessee has the best makers of Moonshine, especially the infamous "Apple Pie" Moonshine.......just got my first tasting/supply. Taste just like a liquid old school McDonalds Apple Pie....scary how sweet and good it is at 190 proof!:twisted:


I've heard that rumor about TN. It's illegal of course. I did hear though, you've never tasted moonshine until you've had Cocke County charred. Rumor of course. No first hand knowledge. 

DFrost


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> What's up Lee, yeah!! LOL


Sugar cane, bananas, oranges, mangoes makes FIREWATER from HELL here. And it catches you way off guard.:lol:


----------



## Danielle Wagner (Dec 6, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> Danielle, where you from? I miss snowmobiling and mushing!!! From Northern Maine and now in sunny NC, maybe an inch a year if that...


An INCH??? 

I am in Anchorage, Alaska.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Sugar cane, bananas, oranges, mangoes makes FIREWATER from HELL here. And it catches you way off guard.:lol:


 
Don't know whats in this stuff, but I have had fire water and other moonshine, but literally this stuff is so smooth I can drink it like water.......probabl kill me though if I drank it all...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> Don't know whats in this stuff, but I have had fire water and other moonshine, but literally this stuff is so smooth I can drink it like water.......probabl kill me though if I drank it all...


We know what's in there, Jody. The fruit is decoration to catch to Ticas (Costa Rican women) off guard. This may be third world but the guys (called Ticos) ain't dummies.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Sugar cane, bananas, oranges, mangoes makes FIREWATER from HELL here. And it catches you way off guard.:lol:


That's like a tropical wapatula=P~


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

Marina Schmidt said:


> David, the best German beer is the one brewed in my city, Bremen. It's called Beck's!


Yummy!!!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't drink beer. My wife however really liked a beer named Bischoff when we were stationed at Sembach GE.

DFrost


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

I have ridden horses since I was 7 & retired my X-country horse 4 years ago. He is now almost 28 years old & was still ridden almost daily before that on trails & over small jumps, but obviously not still competing in any way. He is one of those horses that could jump the moon & loved jumping big stone walls & x-country jumps from a gallop, never missing a beat. I have almost always had dogs & other pets like birds, a ferret & cats. I got into SchH & then protection work & never looked back. I love what the working line GSDs have to offer. I can't imagine ever having any other kind of dog. When I am not working & playing with my dogs, I enjoy reading, mostly best sellers, gourmet cooking, music, especially blues, rock, some country & jazz & some opera on occasion. I enjoy spending time with friends going to theatrical productions & concerts. I love watching & following the PBR. Even enjoy bulding things, like a SchH jump for my yard. I also like playing my piano when my arthritic hands are feeling up to it. I used to play tennis almost daily year round & run a few miles each am or swim. Did alot of sailing in the summer months. Did alot of skeet, trap & target shooting with all kinds of guns... from shotguns to handguns & even black powder. Rode my share of motorcycles, drove & competed in car ralleys & even the occasional stock car in years past. You notice that I said used to..... now that arthritis has taken it's hold on my body, many of my options are limited. Aging is not always kind to us.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Squeezed in a little RnR today


----------

